# Equivalent in Greek for Hebrew Word "hesed"?



## 3John2 (Jun 15, 2006)

I wanted to know what is the Greek equivalent, perhaps in the Septuagint, for the Hebrew word "hesed" as in "lovingkindness" etc?


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2006)

Agapeton - transliteration spelling? 
or 
Ethikos 

comes to mind.


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 15, 2006)

this may be better choice

chrestotes - Moral goodness (not sure if this word is in sept)

I dont have a cross reference source, just have to rely on my rusty ole' memory.


----------



## DTK (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> I wanted to know what is the Greek equivalent, perhaps in the Septuagint, for the Hebrew word "hesed" as in "lovingkindness" etc?


Here's some examples...

Genesis 19:19 
Hebrew ^ÂªD>s.x; 
LXX e;leoj

You have the same Greek word (e;leoj) translated for the Hebrew (ds,x,) in Deu 5:10; 7:9; 7:12; 1 Sam 20:14, 15; 2 Sam 2:6; 2 Sam 7:16; 2 Sam 22:51; 2 times in 1 Kings 3:6; 8:23; 1 Chronicles 16:34; 16:41; 17:13; 2 Chronicles 1:8; 2 Chronicles 5:13; 6:14; 6:42; 7:3, 6; 20:21; Ezra 3:11; 7:28; 9:9; Nehemiah 1:5; 9:17; 9:32; 13:22; Job 10:12; 37:13; Psalm 5:7; 6:4; 13:5; 17:17; 18:50; 21:7; etc.

If you have some specific verses in mind, I'll be happy to check them for you as I find time. But e;leoj seems to be the standard translation for  ds,x, in the Hebrew.

DTK


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 15, 2006)

It's translated the same in Psalm 136 as well. Every verse of the psalm


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 15, 2006)

I"m referring to the word keyed # 2617 in the Strongs concordance. If it's eleos then it's NOT agape? Eleos is mercy or grace isnt it then? It's not love as in agape?


----------



## DTK (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> I"m referring to the word keyed # 2617 in the Strongs concordance. If it's eleos then it's NOT agape? Eleos is mercy or grace isnt it then? It's not love as in agape?


If you are speaking of Joshua 2:12, in both occurrences,  ds,x, is translated with e;leoj in the LXX. And yes, e;leoj is usually translated in English as _mercy_ or _pity_, but not usually as "grace." The standard Greek word for grace is ca,rij.

DTK


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok but I guess my question is the NT equivalent is NOT agape correct? The reason I'm asking is because I was listening to a cd of someone teaching on the blood covenant. He stated that agape it the NT equivalent of hesed. I started to wonder about that so that's why I figured I'd ask here as someone was BOUND to be able to actually read both languages as this guy didn't.


----------



## DTK (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3John2_
> Ok but I guess my question is the NT equivalent is NOT agape correct? The reason I'm asking is because I was listening to a cd of someone teaching on the blood covenant. He stated that agape it the NT equivalent of hesed. I started to wonder about that so that's why I figured I'd ask here as someone was BOUND to be able to actually read both languages as this guy didn't.


The guy is wrong if he was referencing Joshua 2:12. Although  ds,x, (chesed) is usually translated as "lovingkindness" in English, I know of no instance where  ds,x, is translated as avga,ph in the LXX. But my ignorance doesn't prove that it's never translated that way by the LXX.

DTK


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by 3John2_
> ...



The only place is Jeremiah 2:2, where the phrase "the devotion of your youth" (NASB/ESV/NIV) "The kindness of your youth" (NKJV/KJV) has the word for devotion/kindness ( ×—Ö¶×¡Ö¶×“ ) translated as  Î±Ì“Î³Î±Ï€Î·  in the LXX. In contrast,  ÎµÌ“Î»ÎµÎ¿Ï‚ is used for  ×—Ö¶×¡Ö¶×“  more than 200 times.

Scholars and seminarians - that is what Bibleworks can do for you in 5 minutes.


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 16, 2006)

I must be having really bad problems with my iMac cuz everytime you guys put a work in Heb or Gk it comes out weird. I can't tell what th word is. But anyways I guess Kenneth Copeland was way off.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 16, 2006)

Is your browser set to read Unicode? That is what mine is. DTK's is the Bibleworks font. If you don't have it, you should download it from the Bibleworks site. It's helpful.

And yes, Kenneth Copeland is almost always way off. He's what you call a heretic.

[Edited on 6/16/2006 by fredtgreco]


----------



## DTK (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The only place is Jeremiah 2:2, where the phrase "the devotion of your youth" (NASB/ESV/NIV) "The kindness of your youth" (NKJV/KJV) has the word for devotion/kindness ( ×—Ö¶×¡Ö¶×“ ) translated as  Î±Ì“Î³Î±Ï€Î·  in the LXX. In contrast,  ÎµÌ“Î»ÎµÎ¿Ï‚ is used for  ×—Ö¶×¡Ö¶×“  more than 200 times.
> 
> Scholars and seminarians - that is what Bibleworks can do for you in 5 minutes.


Dear Fred,

I think if you examine Jer 2:2 more closely, you will find once again that, even there,  ds,x, is translated with e;leoj in the LXX. To be sure, avga,ph is used in that verse, but not as a translation of  ds,x,.

Blessings,
DTK

[Edited on 6-16-2006 by DTK]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Yes, David, you are right!

See what you _cannot_ do with Bibleworks!!


----------

